# Who's the cheapest FFL around here?



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

What's the price for a firearm transfer right now? Any recommendations?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Little Jacks Guns. Forum member and great guy. Won't find anyone cheaper.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Where's he at?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Where's he at?


North milton. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Little Jack's Guns charges $15 out the door for transfer.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks guys. That's half the price of the CHEAPEST I can find here.


----------



## shockTherapy01 (May 22, 2015)

Another shoutout for Nate, I thinks he's done 4 transfers this month for me


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Where is here?:whistling:



Lieutenant ZKO said:


> What's the price for a firearm transfer right now? Any recommendations?


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Crestview. Can someone please PM me a contact number for him. Can't seem to get a hold of 'em. Found an Oregon number but not sure it right.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It's an Oregon number.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Splittine said:


> It's an Oregon number.


Appreciate it.


----------



## shockTherapy01 (May 22, 2015)

5037084740 is Nate's # @ little jacks, text usually works best getting in touch. He's in north Milton


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ferguson Gunsmithing...

TRANSFERS ARE 20.00 plus 5.00 Background Check Everyday. Call us 850-293-7230


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

USA Performance on 29 charges $20 plus $5 for background.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Is a background check required with a CCW?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Is a background check required with a CCW?


Yes


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Yes


Thank you.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

shockTherapy01 said:


> 5037084740 is Nate's # @ little jacks, text usually works best getting in touch. He's in north Milton


I have used Nate twice, good guy.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

